# Sticky  Unnecessary bumping up of threads



## tashi

Please, please can we stop the bumping up of threads, the rescue society themselves bump them up as and when. Due to the fact I am not spending much time at the minute some dogs which have been rehomed might not have had their threads closed. 

I am sure that people looking for a specific type of dog will look through the threads and find just what they are looking for. We are now deleting every unnecessary bumped up thread and leaving it up to the respective rescues to keep us informed, by bumping up a dog that may have already been rehomed you are taking away from new ones and maybe disappointing people that think the dog is there.

Hope this makes sense, hopefully I will also be able to spend more time on here after next week.


----------



## tashi

Can you please make sure that you keep your pages updated, it is up to you to inform if there are any changes in a dogs position. Can you also message me when these dogs are rehomed so that the posts can be cleared out of the system. Any dogs that are on here now for over a year will be closed.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Hi there

I feel I have to say that Househens has been helping our rescue for some time now by bumping our ads. It has also meant that because I get alerts when someone posts that I am alerted to her bumps and am then able to update those flagged threads when a dog has been homed. This has helped keep our ads up to date so that any recent ads are current and the dogs available form adoption which is easily identified by the reader.

Sadly most rescues don't have much volunteer time resources and they have to use multiple websites and forums to advertise the dogs for homing. So keeping all up to date is hard work and sometimes things slip.

I wonder whether it would be a good idea to set up a house keeping role on this section, with your own guidelines, for Househens so that she can continue to help rescues such as ours.

Another alternative would be that she is given Rescue Remedies permission to housekeep our ads.

Can you please discuss the above with Board Admin and the other Mods and look into the above possibilities?

Appreciate anything you can do to help.


----------



## tashi

We feel that rescues have to do their own housekeeping, with the unnecessary bumping up (people will search for a dog through the correct channels) it is making our jobs as admin and moderators actually harder to go through the more needy threads for moderating. The rescue section is only one section of a very large forum, so sorry but no bumping up of threads and no one liners either.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

I fully appreciate what you are saying, totally. I run a forum so understand that your board has been flooded by updates in this way.

However, many rescues don't have the time to monitor as much as they would like. 

Could not someone follow up/chase them to update their threads (with a proper update) after a certain timeframe has elapsed? One forum I know sends a message to say "this thread has not been updated for x amount of days and if it is not updated in a certain amount of time then the thread will be deleted/closed/locked". At least that way the threads wouldn't all be updated at the same time, but the section would be more current/relevant to the would be adopter. 

Could that be a moderator role for someone? Just my thoughts, no worries if it's not the way you want to go.


----------



## kerrybg

I'm not sure where to put this, I'm still finding my way around the site so sorry if it's in the wrong place.

For 3 days we’ve had a lovely dog hanging around, a huge beast rather like a bear, but very quiet and gentle, I wouldn’t have noticed it at all if it weren’t for all the dogs in the area going berserk whenever it passed. It now seems to have moved into a small walled-in area at the front of our house and it’s driving my other two dogs mad.

I should say that we live in Bulgaria, and in the middle of nowhere, so it’s very different to seeing a wandering dog in an English town. Dogs wander around here all the time and the few of us who live here let our dogs run free, and there’s never usually a problem. They generally tolerate any passing dog (and there are plenty of those). But they have all taken against this poor creature, I suspect because it’s so big (it’s a Karakachan, a Bulgarian sheepdog, this one is as big as a wolf hound) and they are scared of it.

The usual way of dealing with unwanted dogs here is to take them into the woods and dump them, (there are very few rescues and no one cares much), but I could never do that. Always in the past I’ve taken them in, but for various reasons I can’t do it this time.

I started off trying to be really hard hearted and not feeding him because that would just make him hang around. My other half was adamant that we couldn’t have it, and to be honest I agreed with him, because every day he was running the gauntlet of the local dogs who clearly think he should be run out of town. But today I couIdn’t bear it any more and I fed him, groomed him and came very close to naming him – that’s always the finish for me, once I give them a name I know they’ll be moving in before long. Now I’m pretty sure he won’t be going anywhere unless he’s physically removed, which might need a crane, but John is adamant thathe's not staying, so if anyone wants a medium sized, lovely natured black bear please let me know. He’s one of the loveliest dogs I’ve ever come across and deserves a good home. I’ll go halves on his passporting and travel costs.

Kerry


----------



## rona

kerrybg said:


> I'm not sure where to put this, I'm still finding my way around the site so sorry if it's in the wrong place.
> 
> For 3 days we've had a lovely dog hanging around, a huge beast rather like a bear, but very quiet and gentle, I wouldn't have noticed it at all if it weren't for all the dogs in the area going berserk whenever it passed. It now seems to have moved into a small walled-in area at the front of our house and it's driving my other two dogs mad.
> 
> I should say that we live in Bulgaria, and in the middle of nowhere, so it's very different to seeing a wandering dog in an English town. Dogs wander around here all the time and the few of us who live here let our dogs run free, and there's never usually a problem. They generally tolerate any passing dog (and there are plenty of those). But they have all taken against this poor creature, I suspect because it's so big (it's a Karakachan, a Bulgarian sheepdog, this one is as big as a wolf hound) and they are scared of it.
> 
> The usual way of dealing with unwanted dogs here is to take them into the woods and dump them, (there are very few rescues and no one cares much), but I could never do that. Always in the past I've taken them in, but for various reasons I can't do it this time.
> 
> I started off trying to be really hard hearted and not feeding him because that would just make him hang around. My other half was adamant that we couldn't have it, and to be honest I agreed with him, because every day he was running the gauntlet of the local dogs who clearly think he should be run out of town. But today I couIdn't bear it any more and I fed him, groomed him and came very close to naming him - that's always the finish for me, once I give them a name I know they'll be moving in before long. Now I'm pretty sure he won't be going anywhere unless he's physically removed, which might need a crane, but John is adamant thathe's not staying, so if anyone wants a medium sized, lovely natured black bear please let me know. He's one of the loveliest dogs I've ever come across and deserves a good home. I'll go halves on his passporting and travel costs.
> 
> Kerry


I don't know if she works in Bulgaria and she normally saves Golden Retrievers, but she has been known to take a few other "special" dogs under her wing. Might be worth an email to see 
http://www.happypawspuppyrescue.co.uk/

Have you a photo of him?


----------



## kerrybg

Thanks for that Rona. I'll have a look at the website. But since I posted this the other dogs around and about have mellowed towards him and life has become peaceful again. He's now known as Mecho (Bulgarian for small bear) and is a fixture. I've been grooming him a little each day - in small bursts because although he's very agreeable, once he's comfortable somewhere there's no moving him so I can only do the parts that are on show, and the bending does my back in. His hair's starting to grow back and he's going to be a really handsome dog soon. I'll try to get a photo tomorrow, but a friend will have to take it as my camera's packed up.

Your dog looks gorgeous - what happened to him and have you replaced him?

Kerry


----------



## Lurcherlad

Bless you for taking him in! 

He will reward your kindness, I'm sure


----------



## rona

kerrybg said:


> Your dog looks gorgeous - what happened to him and have you replaced him?
> 
> Kerry


Hi Kerry. Glad he's now fitting in. Has the OH had a change of heart?

My boy died quite suddenly at 14.5 years a couple of months ago, Sad as it was, it was his time and I have very few regrets about his parting


----------



## kerrybg

Surprisingly OH has really taken to him now, I think Mecho reminds him of Rakia (whose story I told on another thread) and when someone suggested again yesterday that we should take him into the forest miles away and dump him, John waded in to his defence instantly. 

I love the avatars on here, all your dogs look gorgeous. One day I'll learn how to post photos - but I'd struggle to choose which dog to use as my avatar - they all played such a large part in my life, I miss them all.
Kerry


----------



## kerrybg

Update on this... He's moved in and is called Mecho, which is small bear in Bulgarian. Polly and Bonzo are still not sure about him but he's too big for them to argue with so I suppose we'll just have to live with the barking for however long it takes for them to get used to him. John's really taken to him, which I would never have expected. I was sitting here earlier listening to them discussing the state of the world and gossiping about the neighbours, it made me smile. Of course I have to consider that perhaps John has finally lost it, but if it keeps him happy who am I to argue?

Kerry


----------

